# ****   camel   ****



## TMEEM (May 3, 2007)

*Welcome*


----------



## mdw (May 3, 2007)

Nice one!! Really like this one.
Heavy border though...


----------



## 250Gimp (May 3, 2007)

Very nice!  I like how you cropped it down to a pano shot.


----------



## Weaving Wax (May 4, 2007)

I think it looks great. The boarder is like a print.


----------



## TMEEM (May 5, 2007)

Thanks  :cheer:


----------



## JIP (May 6, 2007)

I like I like


----------



## shorty6049 (May 6, 2007)

is there haloing around the camels?


----------



## William (May 6, 2007)

This is awesome, but I'm not big on the border.


----------



## Mohain (May 6, 2007)

Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ashfordphoto (May 6, 2007)

love it love it - - i think there is slight haloing, and the big border I like - I just don't like the text.  but the picture itself is great.


----------



## TMEEM (May 7, 2007)

Thanks


----------

